# Battery fuse box burned



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

This happend the second time and already changed the box once.... 
Now have no air condition.
Something faulty definetly there is.
Can anyone help
Thanks









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi dude, the fan control module under battery most likely needs changing too......that's what's causing the fuse to get hot imo..

Daz


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

DazWaite said:


> Hi dude, the fan control module under battery most likely needs changing too......that's what's causing the fuse to get hot imo..
> 
> Daz


Ive read some posts on the site they said that the alternator wire needs changing and im confused now dont know what to do

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking at your pic it does look like the alternator wire has been getting hot.....just make sure you have a good tight contact.

Daz


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

Vag com showed a fault in air condition control unit

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

DazWaite said:


> Looking at your pic it does look like the alternator wire has been getting hot.....just make sure you have a good tight contact.
> 
> Daz


Which wire is for the alternator?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If fuse hasn't blown, then poor connection has caused the heat which has caused the burning.
Also check fuse is the correct rating & not higher.
Just because it's new doesn't mean connections are perfect. Make sure connections are clean & tight.










Hoggy.


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If fuse hasn't blown, then poor connection has caused the heat which has caused the burning.
> Also check fuse is the correct rating & not higher.
> Just because it's new doesn't mean connections are perfect. Make sure connections are clean & tight.
> 
> ...


Fuse has been blown yes the one for the cooling fans and they are all 30 amps

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Audi TT Malta said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If fuse hasn't blown, then poor connection has caused the heat which has caused the burning.
> ...


Hi, If the fuse is blowing, then there is a prob with the fans or the circuit that fuse is on.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi TT Malta (Jul 4, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Audi TT Malta said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Could it be from the fan control module??? It is under the battery

Sent from my iPhone


----------

